#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2015-05-05
<kalikiana> hey popey
<popey> kalikiana: hey, some confusion about which irc channel to use, sorry :)
<kalikiana> I'm just reading the docs for the stuff, I'll take themes on devices
<popey> can you join #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<popey> alanbell is there too, and you can work out between you
<popey> sorry -2
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2015-05-06
<lool> dpm: hmm, #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 instead of -uos-?
<dpm> lool, I think there are redirects set in place?
<lool> dpm: there are, but not sure it's in the right direction
<lool> dpm: in one case I"m on -uos-appdev-2, and in the other -uds-appdev-1
<lool> dpm: I dont mind either way; just seemed inconsistent and possibly a bug
<lool> but I can live with how it's right now
<kalikiana> coming up http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22439/ubuntu-component-store/
<aquarius> o hai
<kalikiana> aquarius: are you in charge of the hangout? as per the summit you created it
<aquarius> er!
<aquarius> am I?
<kalikiana> but I can offer creating it
<aquarius> I don't know how to do that
<kalikiana> alright, lemme do it then
<aquarius> if you can create it and invite me that'd be lovely
<aquarius> thank you!
<kalikiana> aquarius: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdSxjqBk6WA6DZ-yApbjZ7N0S8oaPEi3bnlCj0adI4ym9IOlA?authuser=0&hl=en-GB
<kalikiana> as usual, feel free to pose questions in irc, be sure to start with QUESTION to ensure they're not overlooked
